# Dienste werden aktiviert, Kunde darf deaktivieren



## samba (29 März 2006)

Hallo,

jetzt weiss ich gar nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, ansonsten schon mal Sorry vorab   

Ich habe jetzt einen Vertrag bei einem Mobilfunk-Discounter. Vor ein paar Tagen bekam ich eine SMS, dass eine Option bei mir aktiviert wurde ([email protected]) und diese kann ich jetzt kostenlos 3 Monate testen, danach kostet es mich 4,95 EUR im Monat.

Wahrscheinlich sind das ja gängige Praktiken, daß man einen Dienst aufgedrückt bekommt und man sich selber um die Kündigung kümmern darf. Wollte man diesen Dienst nicht, kann man entweder eine teure Hotline beim Discounter anrufen oder eine teure SMS versenden, diese Beiden Alternativen wurden in der SMS angeboten. Die Möglichkeit, dies auch via Internet in seinem geschützten Bereich zu tun wurde nicht angeboten, dieses habe ich zufällig in einem Mobilfunkforum erfahren.
Die Freundin von meinem Bruder hat diese SMS als Werbung abgetan u gleich gelöscht. Wenn kein Hinweis von mir gekommen wäre, hätte sie nach Ablauf der 3 Monate diese zusätzliche Grundgebühr gezahlt. Ich vermute das so einige Kunden nicht daran denken (worauf der Discounter auch sicherlich spekuliert) und dann erstmal zahlen.

Ich habe ja nichts dagegen wenn ich eine Email bekomme: Sehr geehrte/r...... wir haben eine tolle Option die Sie für 4,95 Euro im Monat unter ..... aktivieren können usw. So muß ich mich aber um die Kündigung kümmern.

Was sagt der Gesetzgeber eigentlich zu solchen Praktiken? Ist wahrscheinlich nicht verboten, oder....?

Ciao


----------



## rolf76 (29 März 2006)

Dass der Anbieter einen Dienst "eigenmächtig" aktiviert heißt ja nicht zugleich, dass zwischen Anbieter und Kunde ein Vertrag über die Zusatzleistung zustande kommt. Und ein Entgelt kann der Anbieter nur dann verlangen, wenn ein Vertrag besteht.

Interessant wäre dabei, wie dies in den AGB geregelt ist und ob eine dementsprechende AGB-Regelung wirksam wäre.

Denn generell ist Schweigen keine Zustimmung zu einem Vertrag:


> Im Privatrecht bzw. Zivilrecht gilt der Grundsatz, dass Schweigen nicht als Willenserklärung zur Begründung eines Rechtsverhältnisses ausgelegt wird, so dass man in der Regel durch Schweigen oder Nichtreagieren weder Verträge abschließen noch ändern kann


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schweigen#Schweigen_in_Rechtsangelegenheiten


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 März 2006)

Bei mir das gleiche Problem, wahrscheinlich der gleiche Anbieter (***ply).

Zuerst erhielt ich SMS, dass man mir nun was ganz tolles anbieten könne und ich in den nächsten Tagen per Post informiert würde.

Kurze Zeit später nochmals SMS, dass die Info per Mail rausging.

Dann die Mail, dass man T-Mobile home 3 Monate gratis für mich aktiviert habe und ab dem 4. Monat dann 4,95 Euro mtl. Grundgebühr in Rechnung stellen wolle.

Ich habs umgehend über die Kundenservice-Seite deaktiviert, denn zuhause telefoniere ich wesentlich günstiger im Festnetz.

Auf der zwischenzeitlich eingetroffenen Rechnung waren nun zeitanteilige Grundgebühren bis zum 31.03.2006 belastet und gleichzeitig wieder gutgeschrieben.
Die Deaktivierung scheint auch geklappt zu haben, denn die mir mitgeteilte Festnetz-Nummer ist nun "nicht vergeben".

Meiner Meinung nach wäre der umgekehrte Weg, nämlich die Aktivierung dem Kunden zu überlassen, die korrektere Verfahrensweise gewesen.

Viele werden sich nämlich nach Ablauf der 3 Gratismonate über die (neu entstandenen) Grundgebühren beschweren.


----------



## samba (29 März 2006)

Hi rolf76,

da bin ich mir nicht so sicher?! Ich war mal Kunde von O2 und dort wurde auch ein Dienst bei mir aktiviert: Wenn mein Handy ausgeschaltet (habe keine Mobilbox) oder ich mich in einem Funkloch befand, dann habe ich bei dem nächsten Kontakt mit einer Funkzelle eine SMS bekommen mit dem Wortlaut: Am xx um xx Uhr hat xx versucht Sie anzurufen. Dies war kostenlos für mich, aber für den Anrufer wurde eine volle Minute in Rechnung gestellt. Wobei bei diesem Verfahren der Anrufer noch nicht mal eine Chance hat eine sinnvolle Nachricht zu hinterlassen!
Dieser Dienst wurde ohne meine Zustimmung aktiviert und die Kohle bei meinen Freunden über Ihre Handyrechnung abgebucht.

Hi JohnnyBGoode,

es ist der gleiche  :roll:


----------



## rolf76 (29 März 2006)

Also wenn es um diesen Anbieter geht, kann ich in den AGBs nichts passendes zu dem Thema "Aktivierung von Sonderdiensten" finden:

h**p://www.sim-ply.de/index.php?page=agb (Postpaid AGB)
h**p://www.sim-ply.de/index.php?page=agb-prepaid (Prepaid AGB)

Es müsste also im Einzelfall geprüft werden, ob über die Zusatzleistung ein Vertrag geschlossen wurde. In der Benachrichtigung und Aktivierung liegt möglicherweise ein Angebot des Anbieters, dass vom Kunden angenommen werden muss. Eine Annahme könnte in der Nutzung des Diensts liegen. 

Wird der Dienst nicht in Anspruch genommen, fehlt es wohl an einem Vertragsschluss, weil der Kunde keine Erklärung abgegeben hat.

Wem es nicht nur um den eigenen Geldbeutel geht, sondern um den Ärger über solche Geschäftsmethoden an sich, der kann sich mal überlegen, ob es sich hierbei um ein unlauteres Unterschieben von Vertragsänderungen handeln könnte.

Verstöße gegen das UWG kann man jedoch nicht selbst geltend machen, sich aber bei einer klagebefugten Stelle beschweren, siehe dazu Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG? (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Beispielsweise hat der vzbv Ende letzten Jahres einen anderen Anbieter wegen unlauteren Unterschiebens von Verträgen verklagt: 





			
				http://www.vzbv.de/start/index.php?page=themen&bereichs_id=8&themen_id=36&mit_id=612&task=mit&search_1=unterschieben&search_2=&hiliting=yes schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbraucherzentralen sehen ... einen Verstoß gegen das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG). Die Verbraucher sind genötigt, aktiv zu werden und den Vertrag unter Wahrung der Widerspruchsfrist zu widerrufen.


Eine Entscheidung steht offenbar noch aus.


----------

